# SureFire R1 Lawman pics and beamshots



## EV_007 (May 16, 2012)

This is a quick review and personal impressions of the light. Moderators feel free to move to Review section if you'd like. 

Ah yes, the light I've been waiting to be released has finally arrived in the mail today. The SureFire R1 Lawman. * 

Quick specs from SureFire R1 Lawman manual:* 
OUTPUT (li-ion) 750 lumens on high 1.75 hours 
OUTPUT (123a) 500 lumens on high 1.25 hours 
150 Lumens on medium 5.25 hrs (li-ion) 4.25 hrs (123a) 
15 Lumens on low for 37 hours (li-ion) 22 hrs (123a) 
Length 8.1 inches 
Bezel diameter 1.62 inches 
Weight with batteries 10.2 ounces 
Batteries 1 Li-ion rechargeable battery or 2 123a primaries 

It comes in a good size box to accommodate all the accessories this thing comes with.





I like the fact that this light can take either rechargeable batteries which can be recharged without having to remove them from the flashlight and also the ability to run off of 123a primaries as well. I also like that I can set the light to come on at the low 15 lumens for general illumination and blast the 750 lumens in an instant when I need it. 

It comes with a few useful accessories as well. The universal charging adapter that can accept various world power plugs (included) is awesome for those traveling. The cigarette lighter plug is nice which allows you to charge the light in your car when using the rechargeable battery. Designed for LEOs as the name implies, although at this price it may not be standard issue for most departments. 

Of course it comes with a set of primaries in a battery holder when you want to swap them out to use rechargeable battery and its holder. A rubber anti-roll ring (shown on light) is included as well.




The light is not as long as I thought it would be. Still pocketable if need be, especially in a light jacket pocket. 





















I like the dual switching option. Having the top thumb switch feels well balanced for this size light. I like having the tailcap for instant high in any mode. Its not as stiff as I feared it would be. 

And here are some beamshots taken of the Surefire R1 against some of my other brighter lights. I was really impressed with the overall output from the R1. Throws pretty good for being a non TIR. 

I used the included two 123a batteries. 500 lumens is outputed when using 2x123a batteries. 750 lumens obtainable with freshly charged included Li-ion battery for a short burst reported around 2 minutes before dropping down to 500 lumens constant running output.

It had just rained, so the wet grass does not reflect as much light as if dry. Distance to shed 50 yards. Down the dirt driveway around 40 visible in this shot. Shot with tripod mounted Nikon D700 with 50mm F1.4 prime lens. Manual exposure set to 3 seconds at F5.6 with ISO 200. 











I was also impressed with the floody output from the Nailbender P60 drop in running two 123a primaries in the SF C2 host. The old incan standby, and my favorite warm light, the SF M3T running two 17670s slightly over-driving at over 225+ lumens. Talk about high CRI throw. 

Second set of beamshots showing both 750 lumen output from the freshly charged Li-Ion compared to the output from 2x123a primaries used in the same SF R1. You can definitely see the difference the rechargeables make. This time ISO set to 100 as not to blow out the highlights too much.







Here's a size comparison to the lights shown in the beamshots. Also the [email protected] 2AA shown on far right for reference.





SureFire R1 Lawman shown with rubber anti-roll bezel removed along side two SF 123a batteries for size reference.





And the SureFire R1 against some of my other lights you may recognize for size reference. 2AA MiniMag on far right.





Various programs to control output behavior of the R1. *
PROGRAM 1 * Tailcap Switch - High only Head Switch - High, Medium, Low, Off 
*PROGRAM 2 *Tailcap switch - High and Strobe (Press 3x and hold) Head Switch - High, Medium, Low, Off *
PROGRAM 3* Tailcap Switch - High only Head Switch - High only 

To change from one program to the next, twist tailcap clockwise to constant-on, then press head switch until light goes off. (Approx 6 seconds.) * 

Fuel gauge:* 
Green = Full 
Yellow = Battery charge low 
Red = Empty 

*UPDATED*
Added beamshots using freshly charged Li-Ion battery stick compared to primaries in the SF R1.

I'll add more pics and impressions as my experience continues with this latest awesome offering from SureFire.


----------



## Bwolcott (May 16, 2012)

can you show some size comparisons? thank you


----------



## Illum (May 16, 2012)

My biggest concern is water entry/corrosion in the charger connector. 
Does anyone remember the G&P Scorpion R500? Look it up on flashlightreviews.com if your not sure, heres the link: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gp_scorpion_r500.htm Notice how the charging socket is sealed by an o-ring'd sleeve? Why couldn't Surefire have done that? Or are the contacts plated with something that won't corrode? hmm:shrug:


----------



## Robin24k (May 16, 2012)

It's weatherproof (water-resistant), and you can even feel the air pressure inside the jack when you insert the charge cable. Moving parts increase complexity, and it's not really necessary for covering the charge port.

Most cradle-charge lights have exposed connectors as well, and there don't seem to have been any issues with corrosion...



Bwolcott said:


> can you show some size comparisons? thank you


I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll just put a link here...I've got a pic at the bottom of my review.


----------



## yliu (May 17, 2012)

Wow the incan M3T looks very bright and throws quite far!


----------



## uncle wong (May 17, 2012)

Is it XML Led ?


----------



## bluebonnet (May 17, 2012)

EV 007, thank you for the photos and your impressions of the R1. I've had this light for a couple of days and I'm pleased with it. The R1 is well balanced and actually feels like an extension of my hand. As a matter of preference, mine is set to come on in the medium output mode. The "B10" replacement li-ion primary will be for sale at some point according to a SF rep. I've purchased a backup for the R1...another R1.


----------



## EV_007 (May 17, 2012)

Just updated with size comparison pics alongside the other lights in the beamshot and a minimag 2AA for size reference.


----------



## EV_007 (May 17, 2012)

yliu said:


> Wow the incan M3T looks very bright and throws quite far!



Yeah, the M3t has a deeper, larger reflector which helps in the throw department.


----------



## EV_007 (May 17, 2012)

uncle wong said:


> Is it XML Led ?



Not sure, others with more knowledge may know for sure. My guess would be that it may be due to the sheer output. Close up of the emitter may shed some more light to those who know wht they are looking at. (not me)


----------



## bluebonnet (May 17, 2012)

uncle wong said:


> Is it XML Led ?


The excellent review by Robin24k linked in reply #4 (in this thread) describes the emitter used in the R1 Lawman. I found his review most useful.


----------



## EV_007 (May 17, 2012)

Updated with camera and distance info for beamshots.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 18, 2012)

uncle wong said:


> Is it XML Led ?



XML


----------



## EV_007 (May 19, 2012)

*UPDATED*

Added more size comparison shot of other popular lights and updated output and runtime specs with beamshots reflecting as such.


----------



## scaredofthedark (May 19, 2012)

kind of disappointed that they had to drop the output when running on cr123....
wonder if that same thing will happen to the UBR....im waiting for that one atm.

and wondering if it would it work if you put two rcr123 LiIons in that cr123 cradle? to keep that 750lumen max output.


----------



## Robin24k (May 19, 2012)

750 lumens is only maintained for about 2 minutes, so both rechargeable and primaries will be running at 500 lumens after that.

It has problems with LFP123A's already (Fuel Gauge is voltage sensitive), so I doubt it will work with RCR123A's.


----------



## bluebonnet (May 19, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> 750 lumens is only maintained for about 2 minutes, so both rechargeable and primaries will be running at 500 lumens after that.
> 
> It has problems with LFP123A's already (Fuel Gauge is voltage sensitive), so I doubt it will work with RCR123A's.[/QUOTES
> Should I not use the SureFire's LFP123A in the R1 Lawman? Thanks.


----------



## Robin24k (May 19, 2012)

It won't damage anything, but the Fuel Gauge will not give correct indications and the tail switch won't work. I'm waiting on a response from SureFire's engineering before updating my review.


----------



## scaredofthedark (May 19, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> 750 lumens is only maintained for about 2 minutes, so both rechargeable and primaries will be running at 500 lumens after that.
> 
> It has problems with LFP123A's already (Fuel Gauge is voltage sensitive), so I doubt it will work with RCR123A's.



both of that is a major disappointment....

but i guess i'm expecting too much from CR123s... and LiIons


----------



## bluebonnet (May 20, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> It won't damage anything, but the Fuel Gauge will not give correct indications and the tail switch won't work. I'm waiting on a response from SureFire's engineering before updating my review.


Thank you for that assessment. I note that the SureFire User Manual for the R1/R2 Lawman and their 2012 catalogue is silent on the use of SureFire LEP123A batteries in this unit. However, the SureFire website description for the R1 Lawman does indicate the unit will accept "rechargeable 123A cells." I won't bother purchasing their LEP123A batteries for use in the R1 Lawman now that I know about the "problems" associated with their use, but I'm thinking LEP123As would be an option in a pinch. I _will_ purchase SureFire's proprietary "B10" rechargeable lithium-ion battery stick when it becomes available.


----------



## leprechaun414 (May 23, 2012)

Fantastic review and beamshots. I picked one of these up yesterday. It is truly a great light. Althought the price is high, you really get what you pay for. Most duty lights like the Streamlight stinger and the Pelican produce the around 200 lumens that doesnt even compare to this 750 lumen monster. Is it worth spending the extra amount for this? YES. I think you will find this to be a very popular light with many agencies. I was thinking of posting some beamshots but this review sums it up.


----------



## bluebonnet (May 23, 2012)

I've added the SureFire FM14 beam diffuser to the R1 Lawman. For my tastes, I like the diffused beam when running the R1 indoors in HIGH mode.


----------



## Jakpro (May 25, 2012)

I *was* looking forward to this light. Great review! thanks

I am disappointed in Surefire using their proprietary battery pack. I would prefer the use of widely available batteries. After Surefire decided to no longer offer battery packs for their rechargeable lights when I own 4 of them, I will not buy another Surefire rechargeable unless it offers the use of WIDELY available batteries. I don't care how nice they are.


----------



## EV_007 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the props. Feel free to add beamshots and images of the SF R1 guys. More the merrier.


----------



## bluebonnet (May 26, 2012)

Jakpro said:


> I *was* looking forward to this light. Great review! thanks
> 
> I am disappointed in Surefire using their proprietary battery pack. I would prefer the use of widely available batteries. After Surefire decided to no longer offer battery packs for their rechargeable lights when I own 4 of them, I will not buy another Surefire rechargeable unless it offers the use of WIDELY available batteries. I don't care how nice they are.



Understood. If the R1 did not accept CR123A cells as a lumens reduced alternative to their proprietary stick, I would not have purchased the R1 for the very reason you mention. In my particular use, I would be O.K. with using the CR123As even though output would be limited to 500 lumens instead of the 750 lumens one gets with the rechargeable cell. Regardless, I'll be ordering additional SureFire proprietary cells when/if they become available. But you make a valid point.


----------



## Robin24k (May 26, 2012)

Problems with the availability of replacement proprietary parts isn't just limited to rechargeable flashlights. It's an issue with any electronic device, but more often than not, the device becomes outdated before parts availability ends. Consider an old laptop with a Pentium III 700MHz CPU, 20GB HDD, and 128MB RAM. While it may be functional, it's outdated and you will have a difficult time finding a new OEM battery for it.

Technology advances, and NiCd battery sticks for the old SureFire rechargeables will be left behind (and soon, incandescent bulbs will follow). Proprietary rechargeable systems are designed for daily use and convenience, not future-proofing. Besides, would it be reasonable to expect spare parts to be available indefinitely?

As a side note, there seems to be an emphasis on the difference between 500 and 750 lumens. Keep in mind that this is only a 50% increase in output, which would only be slightly noticeable to the human eye. However, the additional power consumption will significantly affect runtime.


----------



## EV_007 (May 26, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> As a side note, there seems to be an emphasis on the difference between 500 and 750 lumens. Keep in mind that this is only a 50% increase in output, which would only be slightly noticeable to the human eye. However, the additional power consumption will significantly affect runtime.



Hey Robin24k great write up with lots of greats info. Your review helped me decide on the R1.

I have to say that the 750 lumens is indeed noticeable compared to the 500 both in real life as well as in the beamshot photos. Locking the tailcap down in 750 mode for more than a few minutes does drop the output to 500, but if one of the other two modes are used constantly, pressing the tailcap momentarily during those lower modes does pump out the full 750, which is useful for lighting up a large area quickly for tactical awareness as designed. I guess this would be the "turbo" mode many lights call their highest, burst mode.


----------



## Robin24k (May 26, 2012)

Sorry, I probably should have said it more precisely. Although 250 lumens looks like a big jump on paper, brightness perception is non-linear and it's only a 33% decrease, so it won't be as significant as it seems.


----------



## bluebonnet (May 26, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> Problems with the availability of replacement proprietary parts isn't just limited to rechargeable flashlights. It's an issue with any electronic device, but more often than not, the device becomes outdated before parts availability ends. Consider an old laptop with a Pentium III 700MHz CPU, 20GB HDD, and 128MB RAM. While it may be functional, it's outdated and you will have a difficult time finding a new OEM battery for it.
> 
> Technology advances, and NiCd battery sticks for the old SureFire rechargeables will be left behind (and soon, incandescent bulbs will follow). Proprietary rechargeable systems are designed for daily use and convenience, not future-proofing. Besides, would it be reasonable to expect spare parts to be available indefinitely?
> 
> As a side note, there seems to be an emphasis on the difference between 500 and 750 lumens. Keep in mind that this is only a 50% increase in output, which would only be slightly noticeable to the human eye. However, the additional power consumption will significantly affect runtime.



Robin, I plan on purchasing several of the SureFire proprietary sticks for the R1 when available. Is there a specific shelf life for these rechargeable sticks or can they simply be stored uncharged for several years without concern? Thank you.


----------



## Robin24k (May 26, 2012)

Yes, lithium-ion batteries should be used as soon as possible. They will lose capacity over time.


----------



## viciousGLOCK40 (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if I engrave an R1 Lawman with my name/PD name if that will void the SF warranty?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 30, 2012)

If I read you right, your name and your Police Dept name, then no it would not void your warranty, unless I am sorely mistaken. SF would probably be tickled pink if you did that.

Bill


----------



## viciousGLOCK40 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Bill. My question was kinda confusing, huh?!


----------



## viciousGLOCK40 (May 31, 2012)

approximately how long will the B10 cells be available for into the future? Couple, three years?


----------



## Robin24k (May 31, 2012)

Unless there's some major breakthrough in battery technology, the lithium-ion 18650 will be around for a while. I wouldn't worry about the availability of spare batteries, especially since the light can also take primaries.


----------



## viciousGLOCK40 (Jun 1, 2012)

@Robin24k: to be more specific, for the years to come, what is the predicted availability of the R1 specific li-ion cell that SF produces based on previous SF rechargeable lights?

Also, is $295 shipped a fair LEO price?


----------



## jeck jouens (Jun 1, 2012)

what is the max Lumens ?


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

jeck jouens said:


> what is the max Lumens ?



Assuming the 
R1. 750 lumens with rechargeable battery stick for a few minutes and 500 lumens normal after step down from 750 when using the rechargeable battery stick and 500 with primaries.


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Jun 6, 2012)

It seems in the rechargeable battery stick there is a 18650 cell, is it true?
If the battery magazine is loaded with 123A primary cells, is it protected against accidental charges?
:wave:


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a Panasonic NNP 18650. There are three pins on the battery carrier, so it's possible that there's protection against accidental charging of primaries, but I wouldn't count on the light to protect against user error.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jun 9, 2012)

erehwyrevekool said:


> It seems in the rechargeable battery stick there is a 18650 cell, is it true?
> If the battery magazine is loaded with 123A primary cells, is it protected against accidental charges?
> :wave:



The R1/R2 Lawman user manual reads: "WARNING: Do "no" attempt to charge rechargeable (or disposable) 123 batteries in this flashlight. Rechargeable lithium-phosphate 123A cells, such as those sold by SureFire, should be recharged in a separate charger included with the kit." That warning is enough for me to engrave an "X" on the end of the battery magazine that houses the 123A primary cells and make certain it is not inside the tube prior to beginning the recharging cycle.


----------



## Beckler (Jun 24, 2012)

EV_007 said:


> Assuming the
> R1. 750 lumens with rechargeable battery stick for a few minutes and 500 lumens normal after step down from 750 when using the rechargeable battery stick and 500 with primaries.



http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/r1-lawman.html

I like how they don't mention the fact that 750 Lm is only available for a few min. Instead they just say "High 750 lumens / 1.75 hours" and nothing else, which amounts to misrepresentation, i.e. lying.

Compare to 
http://www.zebralight.com/SC600-Cree-XM-L-750Lm-Flashlight-18650_p_55.html

Which states that the max. output is only avail. for 5 min.


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 24, 2012)

For almost every light, maximum output is not maintained consistently. It's just that some have a larger step-down for better runtime, which is not necessarily lying. Besides, no standard requires runtime graphs or stating how long maximum output is maintained for...


----------



## Beckler (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I don't know about most lights, but in this test for example,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...M-L)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-amp-more!
Scroll about halfway down to the "Max mode" output graph, you can see the majority don't appear to step down. For example the RRT21 which I'm considering, doesn't. Anyway, my point is IMO, they're deliberately not stating that, knowing that most people will see 750 Lumens, Wow, and it lasts for 1.75h... They'd rather you not know it only lasts briefly.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 24, 2012)

Beckler said:


> Well I don't know about most lights, but in this test for example,
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...M-L)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-amp-more!
> Scroll about halfway down to the "Max mode" output graph, you can see the majority don't appear to step down. For example the RRT21 which I'm considering, doesn't. Anyway, my point is IMO, they're deliberately not stating that, knowing that most people will see 750 Lumens, Wow, and it lasts for 1.75h... They'd rather you not know it only lasts briefly.




The only people who think that are people who don't read carefully, it does not say 750 lumens for 1.75 hours, the SureFire website says: "** Total runtime (at highest setting for multiple-output flashlights) until output drops below 50 lumens." This is the standard methodology for almost all multiple output SureFire flashights.

Remember, flashlights using the FL-1 standard (which the R1 does not use) show the runtime to 10%. So by extension of your logic, all flashlights are guilty of implying that the maximum output lasts for the stated runtime. For example, the Jetbeam website shows the RRT-21 as 460 lumens for 2hr 15min using FL-1. Yet the runtime graph in the review you reference shows it takes only 1hr 28min to go from 480 lumens to 50% (theoretically 240 lumens since it was not actually measured). Also note that the review lists the maximum output at 480 lumens instead of 460, although the difference is insignificant.


----------



## viciousGLOCK40 (Jun 24, 2012)

Last night I returned home from completing a search warrant while using the R1 Lawman. The fuel gauge showed red. I plugged the AC charger into the light and the fuel gauge turned green. I knew this wasnt right so I unplugged it, inspected/cleaned the light/battery and tried again. I did this several times. I left the R1 plugged in for 5 hours, the gauge was green the entire time and when I unplugged it the gauge showed red. Can anyone speculate what might be going on?


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you used primary 123s recently? When changing battery sources, you need to reset the Fuel Gauge (instructions are in the user manual).


----------



## viciousGLOCK40 (Jun 25, 2012)

The battery is depleted. It will not take a charge. Ive tried the steps in the manual.


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine is now exhibiting the exact same behavior as viciousGLOCK40's light. 

Glad I can be a test mule for Surefire....

Oh, and by the way, the "procedure" Robin mentioned is simply to tap the tailcap button on the light to reset the processor. 
Seems like the first time you used the light, it would do the same thing. 
Ive tried swapping back and forth between primaries and the rechargeable battery and no difference, except that with primaries it works fine and fuel gauge shows green. 
Rechargeable is red, light will still light, but it will NOT charge. 
Shows green.


----------



## Dave D (Jun 21, 2013)

viciousGLOCK40 said:


> The battery is depleted. It will not take a charge. Ive tried the steps in the manual.





Lodogg2221 said:


> Mine is now exhibiting the exact same behavior as viciousGLOCK40's light.



Any updates?


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry...meant to update, but got sidetracked, then sidetracked again, then derailed. 

Anyway, I ended up emailing Surefire. I usually prefer to call, but with my work schedule, it would have been a few days so I thought what the heck.
Got a reply before they opened for business that morning. They sent me an RMA right then. 
They did offer to send a battery to me, but I declined as the tube had worked loose from the head which was causing switch activation issues, and I wanted them to look the whole thing over.
I believe the loose tube issue was due to heat. Or rather overheating. The light had been in the sun, and was already pretty warm when I had used it for an extended period on high. It was after that when I noticed the tube was a bit loose and the tailcap was harder to activate than normal. 

It was gone for about 8 days including a weekend, and returned with a new battery. The tube was still a bit loose, so I just cleaned up the threads (factory thread locker wasnt holding anymore but still there), marked it with tape where the switch performed best for me, then used blue loctite to hold it there. 

Works perfect now. 

Yes, I was out the shipping to them, but for $10 to ship it, Ill take their warranty over anyone elses....


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

Can you confirm something for me please

in program 1 or 2

the order is stated on page 1 as

high/medium/low/off

Is there an Off at both ends of the rotating tailcap action or is it just continuous. ?

i"d want to go from off to LOW first without activating the medium or high power. I guess one click anti-clockwise from off puts you straight in to low, but want to confirm this first


many thanks


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 14, 2014)

NeilP said:


> Can you confirm something for me please
> 
> in program 1 or 2
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand the question, but whenever the tailcap is engaged, the light is on maximum output. The other modes can only be activated using the head switch.


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Dec 14, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question, but whenever the tailcap is engaged, the light is on maximum output. The other modes can only be activated using the head switch.



And to add to that, the head switch will remember the last mode, so if you used it in low, it will turn on in low until you change modes using that same switch. Its independent of the tail switch.
The question is a bit confusing though. Are you sure you are not thinking of a different light?


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

Ah OK

From how it was written, I thought the rotary switch had multiple rotating positions so you rotated from High to med to low to off. 

So I guess from what you say,you rotate the cap, then use the button to go high-med-low-off
?
not what I neec. I'd like a way for first click or twist to be Low


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 14, 2014)

NeilP said:


> Ah OK
> 
> From how it was written, I thought the rotary switch had multiple rotating positions so you rotated from High to med to low to off.
> 
> ...


I think you may have been looking at the R2 (not available yet). Mode memory is the only way for the R1 to turn on in low mode (and you must use the head switch).


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

Lodogg2221 said:


> And to add to that, the head switch will remember the last mode, so if you used it in low, it will turn on in low until you change modes using that same switch. Its independent of the tail switch.
> The question is a bit confusing though. Are you sure you are not thinking of a different light?



ah great
we cross posted 

so it will remember Low

that is great.

thanks


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> I think you may have been looking at the R2 (not available yet). Mode memory is the only way for the R1 to turn on in low mode (and you must use the head switch).



No, not looked at R2 at all, just going by what I had read here.


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

My initial question was also trying to find out how many positions the head switch had.
i could not work out if it was just on/off via rotation or if it had multiple rotation click positions.

this is of course assuming the head switch is, as I assume , a rotating switch?


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 14, 2014)

NeilP said:


> this is of course assuming the head switch is, as I assume , a rotating switch?


It's an electronic switch and uses multiple clicks.

First click is high (or whatever mode was last used).
Second click is medium (or next mode from whatever mode was last used).
Third click is low (or next next mode from whatever mode was last used).
Fourth click is off (or next next next mode from whatever mode was last used).
Fifth click is high (or next next next next mode from whatever mode was last used).
etc.


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

Umm I am confused now 

I thought there was a part that rotated AND a central button.


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

The SureFire website says you Press for momentary or Twist for on. 
I was trying to find out how many positions the twist bit had.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 14, 2014)

NeilP said:


> The SureFire website says you Press for momentary or Twist for on.
> I was trying to find out how many positions the twist bit had.


The tailcap is either on (high) or off, it's the standard SureFire tactical tailcap.


----------



## NeilP (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, so two position twist on/off 
And electronic push button


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 14, 2014)

NeilP said:


> Ok, so two position twist on/off
> And electronic push button


Yes, the tailcap is single output only (and will override the current setting if the light is turned on).


----------



## NeilP (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry for the multiple posts, they were not appearing, I was posting from the iPhone, via the iPhone app, at about 3 in the morning from bed. then suddenly a few appeared at once after getting the 'server to busy message.


I made a mistake in my reading of this review  on the LED Resource site. I stupidly thought the "Head Switch' that changes mode was something to do with the twisting tail cap, and you twisted the tail cap to get these mode changes. My reading of Robins "YES" reply above confused me further 


So it seems this lamp has three controls.
A head switch
An electronic tail cap end button ( electronic) 
Single twist of the tail cap 

I was getting confused between the function of the rotating part of the tail cap and the head switch. Surefire refer to the rotating ability of the tail cap on their own site:

The Lawman’s tactical tail cap switch activates the 1,000-lumen output—press for momentary-on, twist for constant-on


thanks for all your input guys. much appreciated. I just about get it now.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 15, 2014)

The UI is a little bit different than most lights.

You can think of the electronic head switch and the tailcap as being completely separate from each other. In fact, the R1 Lawman will even operate (using the head switch) without the tailcap being on the light. Like Robin said, pressing the tailcap switch (for momentary actuation) or twisting the tailcap (for constant operation) will override the head switch and trigger maximum output.

The idea is that the light can be used in a lower output mode to conserve batteries but can instantly go to a "tactically correct" high output mode with a press of the tailcap switch.



> Users may select from one of three programs which dictate how the R1 Lawman will operate.
> 
> *Program 1 (Default)*
> 
> ...


----------



## NeilP (Dec 15, 2014)

That was the exact paragraph that you have quoted that i was referring to. I did not want to quote it and had to let you find it as I thought I'd get in to trouble again with a moderator if I used the cutting.

When it said Head switch, I was thinking that (for some bizarre reason that I can't explain) the head switch was the rotating part of the Tail cap switch. I *had not* noticed the little switch on the head. So I thought the List in that clipping above and the functions associated with the "Head Switch" were accessible by rotating the tail cap. But no I see the tail cap *ROTATION NOT, PRESSING *only has one function on / off.

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------

